# Skyline Front End Kit for 200sx and Sentra



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

There are 2 different front ends 

One i seen is on on www.ninjacar.com "Omega"

And i've seen the other one without an grill in place where u can use your stock. 

Can anyone give me a website for this front end?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Importfan 

Aerotrends 

Street Weapon


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you special order those fog lights?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Revolution said:


> *Did you special order those fog lights? *


Uhhhh I guess you're talking about my pic and I picked up those fog lights at pep boys. I just measured the gap ant tried to get the closest match....

Its great for the look BUT I cant even get the lights to align right cuz they are so big that I cant adjust them to aim right.....But like I said it looks so good I can overlook the fact that they are off to the side a bit..


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

oh thats ur car O_O!

haha my mistake, i thought u it was you that made that last post. Can i see more pics of your car?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Here ya go.....

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11102&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

thanks =)

now i got some ideas


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

www.versusmotorsports.com has one also check out www.asylumms.com 

here is a pic of the kit on a B13


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow silver major old post...


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a tendency not to notice old posts...maybe there should be an archive of the old ones....hmmm....that's an idea


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

silver93sentra said:


> I have a tendency not to notice old posts...maybe there should be an archive of the old ones....hmmm....that's an idea


it would take us too long to archive something, plus you can just look at the date.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

oh well, I'll just try harder to pay attention...


----------

